# Dumbest Remote Control question ever...



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Ok not the dumbest but something I wanted to get some input on.

I want to trigger a pneumatic prop via remote. I have seen x10 controllers used in props to remote trigger the props, but if I just want to open the solenoid once, as in i want to toggle it, will x-10 work? Doesn't ot just turn the circuit on, and leave it on till you turn it off? Is there something else I have to add to the circuit to turn it off automatically?

Or should I use another kinda of remote? I just want to trigger an airprop with a keychain size remote control. It has to be idiot proof as I am going to leave people in charge of it who have no idea how it works, and they can't remember instructions ( ie turn it off after you turn it on to trigger it again).


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

car alarm, use the door lock plunger circuit


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*dumbest follow up question...*

can i get some more details on how to do that?


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.rewci.com/heduwireco.html

Just use something like this.
Just wire the air solenoid to plug into the reciever. 
ON/OFF..... that simple.

I always have a few of these for my nieces and nephew to use on halloween night.


----------

